# Detailingworld™ Review - Saxon Brands - Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy



## Cookies

*Introduction*
Hi folks,
First and foremost, thanks to Sammy at Saxon Brands for sending out the Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy Concentrate for this review. See https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/profiline/paintwork-exterior-cleaning/618300544 Saxon Brands is a the Sonax distributor for the UK market. Sammy also sent me through some very interesting detailing process charts, for Professional use, which the Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy is aimed at.










Sonax is a brand I've used for a fairly long time, however, it's been largely limited to one of their products. I was very keen to try another of their car-care products, purely out of curiosity. In essence, to me the Sonax brand is not one I'm overly familiar with, however, this is one of Sonax's professional products, so it'll be interesting to see how it fairs. Have a look at https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax for the full range of products.

Sonax itself has been in existence since 1950, and was founded in Germany and is currently represented in over 100 countries around the world. There's a very interesting article on the company's history at https://www.sonax.com/Company/History and it's definitely worth a read.

*The Product*

Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy arrived in a very distinctive, black plastic (presumably PET) 1 litre bottle, embossed with the Sonax brand. The branding itself is very clear, with the product very easily identifiable. I really like the German flag colours alongside the brand name at the top of the bottle, a clear nod to its origins. There's also an indent at the top of the bottle which makes it very easy to grip and pour, something which is very useful if, like me, you enlist help from your kids.

The product itself is a fairly thin liquid, with an absolutely gorgeous berry scent. The label is one of the 'peel-open to view more instructions' type. Loads of detail in there, so definitely easy to use.










*The Manufacturer says:*
From - https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/profiline/paintwork-exterior-cleaning/618300544
_ Strong dirt-dissolving cleaner to be used with a foam sprayer. 
Excellent shampoo, insect remover, and rim cleaner
Strong dirt-dissolving cleaner to be used with a foam sprayer
Pleasantly scented, pH-neutral and best possible material compatibility, even for surfaces with foil adhesives
Concentrate for minimum of 50 cars _

Direction For Use
In a novel manner, and one that crosses most language boundaries, the instructions for use are provided in a series of illustrations.










In a foam lance, dilute either 1:10 or 1:20

In a 10 litre bucket, add 50 - 80ml of product

Wash the car

Rinse.

All seems fairly straightforward.

*The Method*

Right, here's where I have to admit something at this point. When this arrived, I immediately thought it was a snow foam, and immediately set about washing out my lance, and getting out my wife's make-up pads (honestly……) to do a swipe test. Before starting I read the instructions/directions, and it actually turns out that this is a kind of hybrid snow foam/ shampoo product, which can be used either by Lance, or indeed in a wash bucket.

My only concern was that it advised to apply the foam directly to the car and start washing, without a rinse. For the purists among us, this just didn't sit well with me. So I ran a swipe test using it purely as a snow foam, and then as a diluted shampoo.

The car, my work Ford Focus, hadn't been washed in around a week, so all we had to deal with was the usual crud and road-grime. The panel (just behind the near side front arch) was wiped when dry (in the interests of science), to gauge the level of dirt. 


















It was then snowfoamed without any pre-rinse, just so I could see how the Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy performed. It was left to dwell for around 10 minutes, and power washed off. I took a second swipe with a make-up pad to see how well the Actifoam had attacked the dirt. 


















Here's the comparison:










Not brilliant, but definitely some improvement.

For clarity, it's always worth pointing out that the car has reasonably clean (not corrected) paintwork, and has had a decon, and sealant applied within the past few months. I've used Sonax BSD at each wash as a drying aid since, so the level of protection, as gauged by water behaviour, is reasonably good.

So, to test it as a shampoo, I measured out the Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy and put 65ml (half way between the upper and lower suggested amounts) into a 10 litre bucket. All quantities were measured. A used wash mitt was my chosen weapon.

The wash bucket foamed up very nicely indeed. I always tend to have to exceed product instructions for shampoo, as I live in a fairly hard water area. This was good to see.









I attached the panel, and was pleasantly surprised at how slick the shampoo felt, and the degree of sud transfer.



















One thing I noticed, was that when I rinsed the paintwork, the water behaviour hadn't been affected at all by the shampoo, so i think it's safe to say it it didn't mess with the current sealant!

And the finished result.



















*Price*

Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy is shown on the Saxon Brands website, but it's listed as "price not available."
I contacted Sammy at Saxon Brands to ask for a price, but as they're a distributor, she couldn't give me a cost. I did a quick on-line search, and it's available in 1 litre form from £10 with free postage.

*Would I use it again?*
Yes. I actually thought this was quite a good shampoo. I didn't really think it cut it as a snow foam, purely because it just didn't bite the dirt sufficiently well for me, but I don't really think that's what it's been developed to be. Used with a wash mitt, it was definitely a good shampoo. However, I may try a lesser amount in the wash bucket, just to see if I can increase the cost effectiveness of the product, as 65ml per 10 litres is quite a high ratio, given the dilution rates of some of the current competion.

*Conclusion*

Sonax Profiline Actifoam Energy is definitely a fairly good shampoo. It seemed to really soften the dirt on the panels, which enabled the wash mitt to very easily remove all traces of dirt and grime on the panel. It 'sudded' (?) up really well in the bucket, but at that dilution, I'd really have expected it to. 
For me though, it didn't really impress as a snow foam, and as I said above, while it can be applied as a foam, it doesn't appear to be a pre-wash product, more a wash product. 
I do have wash shampoo in a second foam lance, purely for use after the pre-wash routine, so I think I may just use this one again.

Thanks for reading. That's all, folks. .

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

